# Suche diese Strecke ! Schweinfurt ...



## djt09 (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs 

kennt jemand diese Strecke ? 
im video ganz unten... 
http://wirfahrenfahrrad.wordpress.com/tag/trails/


----------



## pinguin (3. Mai 2012)

1. Teil: Wehranlagen, ziemlich hinten, beim schwarzen Loch.

dazwischen: weiß ich nicht.

Schluß: ACDC-Trail, nähe Kartoffelbeet, andere Seite vom Tal.

Weitere Infos gibt's von mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djt09 (3. Mai 2012)

okay danke...
aber was los weiter infos gibt's von mir nicht. ?!?!


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich postest Du nicht öffentlich alle Trails die Du kennst, denn dann hast Du nicht lange Freude dran


----------



## pinguin (4. Mai 2012)

Es wäre eher sinnvoll, sich das Zeug von jemandem zeigen zu lassen. Da ich nix mit DH oder FR oder sonstigem Kram, wo man Schoner und Helm braucht, zu tun habe, bin ich dafür schlicht ungeeignet.


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Mai 2012)

wenn ich richtig gesehen habe ist die Turmabfahrt auch mit dabei  wie schon geschrieben man sollte sich die Trails zeigen lassen und mal mitfahren. Ich weiß nicht ob die Triebtreter im Sommer wieder ihre Touren durch den SWE-Wald machen, das wäre die beste Gelegenheit.


----------



## pinguin (7. Mai 2012)

oder Sonntags um 9 Uhr, Maxbrücke. Mit nem anständigen Fahrrad, also nix mit Downhill-Bolide oder so... 

Die gezeigten Trails werden da auch gefahren, aber eben nicht so, wie man das mit ner DH-Maschine machen würde. Zum Anschauen sollte das jedoch genügen.

Leidensfähigkeit für die Teile, die mit bergrunter nix zu tun haben, ist aber angebracht, es wird nicht gebummelt.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

pinguin schrieb:


> Sonntags um 9 Uhr, Maxbrücke



fahrt ihr ab da regelmäßig?


----------



## pinguin (13. Mai 2012)

Ja. Ganzjährig, so gut wie bei jedem Wetter. Harter Kern ne Handvoll. Ab und an zwei Handvoll. Aber wie gesagt, eher nix für nen DH-Boliden, eher was für flottes CC mit sehr hohem Trailanteil.

Ich selber bin bis Herbst erstmal wieder raus, was regelm. Fahren mit der Maxbrücke angeht. Jetzt ist für mich CX- und RR-Zeit. MTB erst wieder, wenn es zu heiß wird oder wenn das Wetter länger nicht passt.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Bei flottem cc bin ich auch raus  soo schnell bin ich raufwärts nicht ^^


----------



## andi. (1. November 2012)

Keine öffentlichen Hinweise zu den Trails bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

